# Tank is too dang reflective.



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

My poor boy! He can see himself even with dim lighting. His tank is just sooo reflective of him. He's constantly freaking out and flaring all the time because he thinks another betta is invading him. Plus, he's been working on a bubblenest 24/7 the past day so now that this thing has gotten HUGE he's been getting worse because he's protective over his nest. (Obviously.) I feel so terrible, I can't put a light on because then his reflection is there surrounding him in all directions and without the light his plant will die. :-(

How can I make the tank less reflective?? I was thinking of puting a decorative back on it to see if that'll help but he also has huge problems with the sides of the tank. (Not really the front, it's a bow front.) 

Help? Thanks guys!​


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

When I put a background on the back of my tank it kinda made the reflections worse.. 
My guy was flaring like a nut for about a week but then he calmed down and now he never flares at his reflection, I guess they can get use to it.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bettas can see their reflection when their tank lights are on, but the room is dark, so maybe consider turning on more lights in your room? Putting a background on the tank may help too, but not a dark color, that will also reflect.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

briser said:


> When I put a background on the back of my tank it kinda made the reflections worse..
> My guy was flaring like a nut for about a week but then he calmed down and now he never flares at his reflection, I guess they can get use to it.


I had the same luck with the backgrounds. Harley was going so nuts that I took it off after about 5 minutes. :-?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

No like even when his light is off and the blinds are open, the light is on, or tv is on or something it is SUPER reflective. Dim to bright is reflects!!


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

D'Argo's was able to see his reflection better with a background and freaked out so I don't know if I'd go that route. How big is the tank? Could you maybe put silk plants along the inside perimeter of the tank to break up the reflection?


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazon.com seems to have a good selection of silk plants.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s&field-keywords=silk+aquarium+plants&x=0&y=0


----------



## OwnerofSaix (May 9, 2011)

Saix was all over his reflection the first month, but he got used to it after a while. It just takes time and a few times of them bumping their head trying to get to it to make them realize it's just them. XD


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

A white background usually helps from my experience. Put a piece of white paper behind your fish's tank for about an hour and see how he responds.
Also, try having the tank's light on at the same time the lights are on outside of it.
It's the different amount of light on either end that causes him to see his reflection. If the light is nearly equal on both ends it shouldn't be a problem. So far I've heard you say you've tried having his light off with an outside source on and he still flares, or his light on with outside light off. Again, hopefully you'll be able to even out the light on both ends at once and be able to keep him from flaring.
If not, I still stress the white sheet of paper. I've found it's worked for all of mine and my sister's fish.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

luluo said:


> Amazon.com seems to have a good selection of silk plants.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s&field-keywords=silk+aquarium+plants&x=0&y=0


P.S. tons of great looking silk plants can be found at the dollar store or a hobby store like Michael's, Hobby Lobby, or Hobby Town. Most of them being very cheap.


----------

